# MoviePlayer in Java



## windl (30. Jan 2016)

Hallo,
ich habe einen MoviePlayer in Java geschrieben. 
Um diesen zum Laufen zu bringen, bitte die FFMPEG-Dateien http://www.heise.de/download/ffmpeg-22bd1cd64b53a230cd08546dabc8c09f-1454108242-2653902.html herunterladen und in das ./lib/ffmpeg/ Verzeichnis kopieren. Dabei ist es wichtig, dass das FFMPEG 64 Bit in *ffmpeg64.exe* und das 32 Bit in *ffmpeg32.exe* umbenannt wird.

Kurz zum Code.  Dieser ist in den letzten 3 Abenden nach der Arbeit bis ca 1.00 Uhr nachts entstanden. Daher ist er mit Sicherheit an einigen Stellen "quick and dirty" (das will ich aber noch ändern). 
Es wäre schön, wenn man mir Verbesserungsvorschläge zur Technik aufzeigen könnte. So zum Beispiel - kann man das Rendern des Videostreams verbessern - oder - kann man das Soundsignal effektiver und besser abgreifen. usw....

Was ich in den nächsten Tagen/Wochen auf jeden Fall noch umsetzen möchte ist das Einbinden von "rtp"-Streams und Videos via "http". 
Wenn hier jemand eine gute Idee hat - oder mitentwickeln möchte - immer her damit .

Ansonsten wünsche ich viel Spass mit dem Player.

Gruß
Uwe


----------

